# My First Yarn



## Aozora (Jan 13, 2014)

It's a big accomplishment and I wanted to share it in a group where other people understand why I am so proud of it despite some unevenness in size and a lot of slubs. I know when I'm about to make a slub and some of the time I can fix it, so I will get better and more consistent over time.

The wool is Blue Face Leicester, and it has a lovely sheen and softness in the finished yarn. I'm really pleased with how nicely it plied and how much better it looks when it was plied and not just a single.

The pink yarn was dyed with avocado pits. I was aiming for dusty pink and hit the nail on the head the very first time I ever dyed anything. But whoa the smell!

I gave it to my mom as a birthday present, since I don't knit and this yarn is not sturdy enough for weaving. Maybe as a weft.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Aozora said:


> It's a big accomplishment and I wanted to share it in a group where other people understand why I am so proud of it despite some unevenness in size and a lot of slubs. I know when I'm about to make a slub and some of the time I can fix it, so I will get better and more consistent over time.
> 
> The wool is Blue Face Leicester, and it has a lovely sheen and softness in the finished yarn. I'm really pleased with how nicely it plied and how much better it looks when it was plied and not just a single.
> 
> ...


not bad at all...a lot better than my poor overspun pile of worms for my beginning...relax, it gets better!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ahhh nice, but I was looking forward to reading some tall tale about being shipwrecked on a deserted island or something!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Hee hee!

I think you did a lovely job and think it'll only get better from here


----------

